# Slicing my wedges..



## pingwizard (Oct 2, 2014)

Im not sure if its a concentration issue but im seriously slicing my 100yds in shots. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

I'd suggest you are swinging way too hard and too long. Wedges are about control


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'd suggest you are swinging way too hard and too long. Wedges are about control
		
Click to expand...

Im now laughing my head off,you are far from an expert Homer.
We saw you mess up a 75 yard shot on Sunday where was your control then.
Seriously Homer you must be on a wind up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Im now laughing my head off,you are far from an expert Homer.
We saw you mess up a 75 yard shot on Sunday where was your control then.
Seriously Homer you must be on a wind up.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Homer is more of a "academic" in regards the golf swing ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Im now laughing my head off,you are far from an expert Homer.
We saw you mess up a 75 yard shot on Sunday where was your control then.
Seriously Homer you must be on a wind up.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see you at Cuddington?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't see you at Cuddington?
		
Click to expand...

Yes my mistake it was Monday.
However my statement stands,your unbelievable.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes my mistake it was Monday.
However my statement stands,your unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't realise not being a single figure golfer precluded me from offering an opinion


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 2, 2014)

Gents
We are all handicap Golfers and have all cocked up shots we should n't have.

Homers comment was helpful and given in good grace, 
He is allowed an opinion, so can we stop the sniping 
Thanks


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry didn't realise not being a single figure golfer precluded me from offering an opinion
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't.
What im saying is on other threads your constantly going on about how bad your game is.
How you cant chip,how you have 2 bad holes every round and then you give someone advice
that they need to have control as there hitting it to hard and to long without seeing his swing.
My suggestion is sort your own game out first then we can take you more seriously.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 2, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			It doesn't.
What im saying is on other threads your constantly going on about how bad your game is.
How you cant chip,how you have 2 bad holes every round and then you give someone advice
that they need to have control as there hitting it to hard and to long without seeing his swing.
My suggestion is sort your own game out first then we can take you more seriously.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a bit unfair IMO.  Its possible to understand what a problem is without necessarily being proficient yourself.   Some of the World's top coaches have quite high handicaps and could never get on tour themselves.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Thats a bit unfair IMO.  Its possible to understand what a problem is without necessarily being proficient yourself.   Some of the World's top coaches have quite high handicaps and could never get on tour themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Hence why I mentioned being academic

Seen Simon Holmes swing and hit a ball ?!


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 2, 2014)

Any number of reasons why you would end up slicing.    do you slice other clubs too?


----------



## pingwizard (Oct 2, 2014)

Could well be it actually, although I dont seem to have the same issues with other irons.


----------



## pingwizard (Oct 2, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Any number of reasons why you would end up slicing. do you slice other clubs too?
		
Click to expand...

Just my driver. I know the issue with that and when I slow my swing down to about 80% im more accurate. Bad shots are hooks at 80%, bad shots are slices at 100%. Overswinging I guess. Could be the same reason i slice my wedges.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2014)

pingwizard said:



			Im not sure if its a concentration issue but im seriously slicing my 100yds in shots. Anyone have any tips?
		
Click to expand...

It's actually quite difficult to truly slice a wedge. Certainly easier to slice with a 5-iron than a wedge.

Are you sure it's a slice - that curves - rather than simply a push/block - that goes right (rightee) but straight.

Slicing with a Driver is easy!


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 3, 2014)

Good point foxholer!  the longer the club the easier it should be to slice it.

My main concern would be missing with both slices and hooks.  You should try a find a swing that produces the same shot shape over and over.  Be it a hook or slice. whatever. At least you will only have one miss. Just an over cooked shot shape.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Oct 3, 2014)

No need for that kind of attack on someone offering help and an opinion, is that really the impression we want to give to a new poster seeking help? If Homer is wrong and the guy knows he does not swing too long and fast then he can say so and seek other opinions.

I am a high handicapper but wedges are the best part of my game, I work on the dave pelz system and I have a very good idea of what a good wedge swing looks and feels like both academically and in practice. I have gone through phases where my wedge swing has got a little long and I can decelerate into the contact or fall back a little in transition. I think the problem may be getting under the ball, possibly flipping the wrists to help it in the air creating a glancing blow which is a bit off the toe and sends the ball right.

I could of course be wrong and coach and bob may well have much better and sager advice with drills and techniques to help. My suggestion is to give Dave Pelz book a try because it really is fantastic at explaining the physics of the finesse swing, highlighting the importance of practicing it and most importantly the correct wedge technique which differs from the power game.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 3, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Im now laughing my head off,you are far from an expert Homer.
We saw you mess up a 75 yard shot on Sunday where was your control then.
Seriously Homer you must be on a wind up.
		
Click to expand...

I saw a few players mess up wedge shots at Gleneagles recently. What a bunch of choppers.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 3, 2014)

pingwizard said:



			Just my driver. I know the issue with that and when I slow my swing down to about 80% im more accurate. Bad shots are hooks at 80%, bad shots are slices at 100%. Overswinging I guess. Could be the same reason i slice my wedges.
		
Click to expand...

You shouldn't swing any club at 100% in my view.

80% effort into a swing is more than enough to deliver good distance and control.


----------



## sam85 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I saw a few players mess up wedge shots at Gleneagles recently. What a bunch of choppers.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.  Hunter Mahan should never pick up a golf club again!


----------



## the_coach (Oct 3, 2014)

it will be a technique based issue, something you are doing within your swing motion, to do with the swing path, face angle & contact point on that face.
impossible to give any definitive help with this without seeing the swing, as could be a bunch of things combining, swaying, upper body dominating the movement, grip, ball position, not maintaining posture.

given the loft on a wedge it's a ways difficult to slice, if your presenting the loft on the club to the ball through impact. 
when they are not slicing do you also oft times hit the ground first, or sometimes hit it kind of thin & right, could well be striking the ball a little ways towards the heel. get some heavy vibrations through the handle on strike?


----------



## pingwizard (Oct 4, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			It's actually quite difficult to truly slice a wedge. Certainly easier to slice with a 5-iron than a wedge.

Are you sure it's a slice - that curves - rather than simply a push/block - that goes right (rightee) but straight.

Slicing with a Driver is easy! 

Click to expand...

Its a mis-hit slice. Pretty impressive to see.


----------



## pingwizard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice


----------

